# Software Build v10.2 2019.40.50.6 9a814d0 (12/31/2019)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

New Build just popped in to TeslaFi


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> New Build just popped in to TeslaFi


Any fun details?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Zak said:


> Any fun details?


All newish Ss and Xs.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

There's already a 50.7 with a higher deployed number.


----------

